# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Crystal Red Shrimps' Food Compilation (From local fish shops)

## marle

*Compilation of Crystal Red Shrimps food found commonly at Singapore's local fish stores (lfs)*

If i have missed out any brands of crs food sold at local shores, please feel free to add into this thread.  :Laughing: 

*
Hai Feng Shrimp Food*



Description: 

A highly nutritiously shrimp food designed specifically for CRS but accepted and enjoyed by all shrimp.


Price: $13 for a bottle.

*Ebita Breed Hinomaru Bento
*



Description: 

"Hinomaru Bento” is a newly developed diet based on a essential nutrients required by crustaceans. It also increase immunity by improving the stress resistance.

"Hinomaru Bento” contains Phospholipid, which is a very important nutritional source for crustacean. It is an essential constituent for ovarian maturation and is known as the energy to utilize for growth induction and molting.

It also contains Animal cholesterol which crustacean cannot generate in the body and must ingest from outside. The ingestion of cholesterol allows a molting hormone secretion and generation of vitamin D6, which stimulate the ecdysis behavior. This product also contains mineral element such as calcium, which prevents molting failure by the effect of cholesterol and mineral. Our experimental test shows that no molting failure can be seen if no mineral additive agent is added to aquarium. What matter to fresh-water crustacean, are quantity of minerals retained in the body and cholesterol as a precursor of molting hormone. We consider underwater mineral is something extra..

Vitamin C & DHA are elements to be used significantly for crustacean. These are said to be effective for the tolerance of stress, especially for the heat tolerance. It is difficult for the crustacean living in water to ingest water-soluble vitamin C more than 90&#37; of which shall be lost during heat procedure if added to the food. Furthermore, the vitamin C remaining in the diet will be lost with time (one month). As this product contains APM which is less susceptible to heat, vitamin C can be detained as much as possible in the food..

Chlorella is 1/100 size of spirulina, a natural food source that contains an unusually high amount of protein which microbes eat,.
"Hinomaru Bento" adopted "the fresh water chlorella" which was the best for "bee shrimp".

Another important ingredient is the SG (Shrimp Guard), which is a special supplement for crustacean developed by Kyushu Medical. This is a product aimed at improving resistance to crustecean infection.. Through our experimental tests carried out for all crustecean species, this product is proved to be effective for infectious disorder. However the mechanism on how the resistance improves are unexplained yet. Once this product was introduced, Shrimp Guard would lead to higher blood level for 5 to 7 days.

Available for crustacean such as bee shrimp, neocaridina denticuata and caridina japonica and shellfish such as ram’s horn.

Ingredient:
Phospholipid, Animal cholesterol, Vitamin C & DHA, Fresh water chlorella, Shrimp Guard, etc.

Price: $13.50 for a bottle, $18 for a packet.

*Ebita Breed Quatro*



Description: Quatro” is a vegetarian menu based on the concept of “LOHAS food” which consists of only natural materials and excludes all the chemical additives.

Formulated to improve appetite and allow nutrients ingestion in a natural way,"Quatro" can be fed on a daily basis due to its vegetative ingredients. It contains the minimum nutrients required for healthy growth, just as contary to the content of "Hinomaru Bento".

Available for crustacean such as bee shrimp, neocaridina denticuata and caridina japonica and shellfish such as ram’s horn.

Ingredient:
Soybean-derived, kelp powder, fresh-water chlorella, spinach powder, beer yeast powder, wheat gluten meal, fish meal, shrimp meal, etc.

*
Hayashi Baby Bits*



Description:

Finely powdered food for young, juvenile shrimps. Comprises 30 different nutrients and food supplements which are essential for healthy and steady growth in the critical rearing period of all baby shrimps. Enriched with additional nutrients, plants content and spirulina to encourage molting process and increase survival rates of young shrimplets.

Price: Unknown

*
Hayashi Red Bee Shrimp Food*



Description: 

Premium food for Red Bee Shrimps. 100% natural. Specially formulated with marine algae, spirulina, chitin and animal proteins. To promote shrimps’ growth, reproduction, and natural coloration. Fortified with rich minerals and vitamins to strengthen their resistance to diseases as well as to prevent sloughing problems and under-development of shrimps.

Price: >$10

*Hikari Crab Cuisine*



Ingredients: fish meal, krill meal, gluten meal, soybean meal, flaked corn, wheat flour, bran, brewer's dried yeast, fish oil, garlic, enzyme, DL-methionine, astaxanthin, canthaxanthin, monosodium glutamate, vitamins and minerals including stabilized vitamin C

Personal Opinion: Cheap and edible by the shrimps. 

Price: Under $5

*JBL NovoPrawn*



Description:

Professional nutrition for freshwater shrimp

NovoPrawn food pearls are made in a special production process. The ingredients, size and structure are specially selected to meet the nutritional needs of shrimp in an aquarium (caridina, neocardina etc).

A large proportion of green material with 5% spirulana algae, together with proteins from shrimp and fish reflect the natural nutritional requirements of freshwater shrimp. This guarantees healthy shell growth and problem free shedding of the shell.

The pearls do not pollute the water as they do not dissolve. Stabilised vitamin C and other vitamins promote resistance to disease.

Price: Under $10


*Mosura CRS Specialty Food*



Description:

Mosura CRS Specialty Food is designed to enhance color of crystal red shrimp, red bee shrimps and other algae eater shrimps. Its mainly plant based contents is mixed with a small portion of wholesome brackish water crustaceans. The high plant based contents is responsible to enhance the color of crystal red shrimp, red bee shrimps and other shrimps, and the animal content is necessary for growth and reproductions.

In the wild, algae eating shrimps, get to eat small amount of animal contents, from fallen insects, dead larva and other dead aquatic livestock, hence we mix a small and right amount of animal contents into Mosura CRS Specialty Food.

Mosura CRS Specialty Food is enriched with multivitamins (including stablised vitamin C and stablised vitamin E) and minerals and fortified with the necessary vitamins and minerals for color display and proper molting,

Since Mosura CRS Specialty Food does not contain preservative, it is necessary to store them in cool and low humity place. To preserve the freshness and tastiness of the food after opening, we recommend to store an opened bottle in the fridge and draw a small amount to put in air tight box that is enough for a week of feeding.

This product is fairly new in the market and yet we receive many positive feedbacks in area of :
high palatability (fussy species are responsing to it, latest feedback and our from testing have showed Sulawesi shrimps like to eat them too)
enhancing red and white of crystal red shrimps and red bee shrimps
improve the color of neocardinal species like cherry shrimps and neon green

Note that: Mosura CRS Specialty Food does not contain large amount of kelp (marine algae, seaweed) as cheap fillers, though a small amount is used as it is rich in iodine.

Personal Opinion: Overrated. Clouds water if the food is not finished by shrimps.

Price: Above $10

----------


## marle

*UP Red Bee Shrimp Food*



Description:

Red Bee Shrimp require abundant supply of chitin food and lactic calcium acid to maintain normal growth during the period of shell casting whilst plentiful and stable vitamins and minerals are essentials elements for nourishing healthy shrimp shell

In addition the supply of B-glucan can strengthen the resistance of the shrimp from vulnerable disease

Pricing: Under $10

*
Ocean Nutrition Shrimp Wafers*



Description:

The wafers have been sized to the ideal food size for freshwater shrimp, inciting the fascinating natural feeding behavior in the shrimp (see actual picture).

Highly attractive to the shrimp. As soon as the food has been distributed, the shrimps will assemble in the feeding area.

The wafers provide all vitamins,minerals and proteins the shrimps need. They contain high levels of spirulina.

Easily digestible, perfect in size, and made from the best ingredients. The protein content is appropriate for shrimps.

These sinking wafers can easily remain in the water for over 24 hours without falling apart. They do not cloud the water.

Ingredients:
Wheat flour, fish meal, broken rice, soy bean meal, brewers yeast, salmon oil, kelp meal, wheat gluten, spirulina, krill meal, lecithin, minerals, vitamins (ascorbic acid (vit C), alpha-tocopherol acetate (vit E), pantothenic acid, pyridoxine (vit B2), folic acid, retinol (vit A), cholecalciferol (vit D3), biotin, cyanocobalamin (vit B12), menadione sodium bisulfite (vit K3)), amino acids, preservatives (calcium propionate, potassium sorbate, ethoxyquin).

*
Shirakura*



Personal Opinion: One of the first commercialized food for crystal red shrimps since their introduction, and is my personal favourite. Have been using it to breed generations of crystal reds.

Price: $10 for small packet, bigger pack under $20

*
Shirakura White Colour Enhancer / Baby Food*



Description for directions:

-For the first 2-3 days sprinkle 1/10th of a teaspoon on your aqaurium surface. If your PH level is high, or becomes higher (over 7) after you have added this product, add smaller quantites more often. Use your initial pH reading as a guage to how much of this product you can add. Ulltimately you do not want it to effect your pH by much.

-To grow shrimp successfully, the pH level is very important. If the pH level goes down, the water become too soft which can damage your shrimp. The minerals in this powder promote the generation of the microorganism and bacteria and as a result will help to improve the colouration of your shrimp.

-If you begin adding this product to CRS tanks when they are young, their colours will develop well, in particular the white bands.

-Shrimp skin made of calcium carbonate which is a key ingredient of this product, so the CRS shell becomes thick and bright. Although this product is by no means a magical treatment, it will help your shrimp to develop into their true potential.

*Corina Shrimp Delight*

Description: Budget crystal red shrimp food.

Personal Opinion: Cheapest of the lot, shrimps still eat them!

*
E-fish*

Personal Opinion: Not really appreciated by the shrimps

----------


## lorba

You can see more product listing here too:

Click here >>

----------


## EvolutionZ

i heard that haifeng shrimp food is fake, if im not wrong, they use normal fish food and label as shrimp food..not sure how true issit..

----------


## DKNY

> i heard that haifeng shrimp food is fake, if im not wrong, they use normal fish food and label as shrimp food..not sure how true issit..


Bro, Do not make such comments unless you got proof, or else you may get soo.....

----------


## EvolutionZ

well.. like i say, i heard it in the past(few months ago) its up to you to believe it or not. i did not say that it is 100&#37; true though.

----------


## DKNY

> well.. like i say, i heard it in the past(few months ago) its up to you to believe it or not. i did not say that it is 100% true though.


Ya agree. My CRS seems like all kind of CRS also not very interested after some time ? haha may be sick of the taste after some time...  :Laughing:

----------


## Spid

Nice job Marle.  :Well done: 

I still remember 2years ago there were not even a single crs food in the market. Back then, Hikari Crab crusine and spinach were my shrimp's main food source. 

Seems like lots of distributors/food makers are catching the craze. :Grin:

----------


## stonespot

Hi! Anyone using GEX growing/breeding food for your shrimps? I'm using the breeding one and it is doing extremely well. :Grin:  It does not break off easily after long hours like the algae wafers. :Well done:

----------


## carlfsk

Are these food really good, or rather necessary for our shrimps?

----------


## marle

> Are these food really good, or rather necessary for our shrimps?


I will say if i put some popular brands of crs food and normal generalized shrimp pellets side by side into my crs tank, more crs will crowd around those specially made for them. This is my personal experience.

I am currently using ebita breed bento and hayashi. They prefer ebita more.

----------


## fattyman

LOL, food that CRS like to eat means specially made for them? Put carnivorous pellet and CRS food side by side, they will go for carnivorous pellet, does not mean carnivorous pellet is made for CRS?? 

In my view, a good CRS food should be one that can helps to maintain a line and breed nice CRS and maintain the color. 

In Germany, we are very particular about what is feed to our shrimps, shrimps are very expensive to us and hard to get. I will evaluate for their long term color, growth rate and birth rate for a new food for 2 generations, if it is better, then I will switch. And different food has influence on babies sex ratio.

----------


## marle

> LOL, food that CRS like to eat means specially made for them? Put carnivorous pellet and CRS food side by side, they will go for carnivorous pellet, does not mean carnivorous pellet is made for CRS?? 
> 
> In my view, a good CRS food should be one that can helps to maintain a line and breed nice CRS and maintain the color. 
> 
> In Germany, we are very particular about what is feed to our shrimps, shrimps are very expensive to us and hard to get. I will evaluate for their long term color, growth rate and birth rate for a new food for 2 generations, if it is better, then I will switch. And different food has influence on babies sex ratio.


Could you read my reply again. Thanks.

By the way, *you* mentioned that different food has different influences on the babies sex ratio, could you go in depth on this?

----------


## fattyman

Sorry, I must have mistake you, my English is no good.

Food influence on babies sex rate is a very complicated topic, I hope to cut and paste from internet to share with you the information but I cannot find. I don't want to write, I may mistake you again.

----------


## carlfsk

Hey fattyman, can share with us what you guys feed your shrimps in Germany?

----------


## carlfsk

BTW Marle, so Shirakura is the best in your opinion? I thought getting some CRS specialty food, but there're just too many types on the shelf.

----------


## beetroot

There is also a Sera brand... Sera Shrimp Natural for less than SGD10. Made in Germany.

----------


## fattyman

> Hey fattyman, can share with us what you guys feed your shrimps in Germany?


I am using Mosura CRS food and JBL prawn, they are fully tested and qualified in my shrimp room.

----------


## marle

> I am using Mosura CRS food and JBL prawn, they are fully tested and qualified in my shrimp room.


Hi fattyman,

Great to know you are using JBL prawn, i have not tried that product before, may i know how it is and how do you find it personally? You mentioned earlier that you evaluate the food for shrimps long term color, growth rate and birth rate for a new food, does JBL prawn provide such quality?

----------


## spinex

> *
> Shirakura*
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Opinion: One of the first commercialized food for crystal red shrimps since their introduction, and is my personal favourite. Have been using it to breed generations of crystal reds.


Shirakura should be say to be the 1st japan commercialised CRS food to reach SG. Whether is the the 1st commercialised CRS food i'm not so sure cos Japan was way advance than us in CRS keeping during those days so i doubt only Shirakura exist. During that time crs keeper don't have much option in SG. Either Hikari Crab Crusine or boiled spinach.

But Shirakura crs food has been reported by some hobbyist that their crs don't even eat it or only eat a bit only. My personal experience is also the same. My crs don't really eat it. Some don't even eat it at all. Of course got some hobbyist like you say their crs like it.

I even feed this Shirakura to my cherry shrimp. They also didnt take it. In the end i have to throw the whole packet away. Too long never use and it seem to have turn bad.

----------


## taygu

I have tried a few type but it seems that my CRS prefer the flake for fish rather than the CRS food :Embarassed:

----------


## spinex

> [U][B]*Mosura CRS Specialty Food*
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Opinion: Overrated. Clouds water if the food is not finished by shrimps.


I'm interested how you evaluate Mosura to give the overated rating. Mosura is quite a popular crs food among hobbyist in SG and it seem among all those you listed only this particular product you list as overrated. Maybe you would like to share why and how it was overrated by you ? Base on price ? Base on your crs don't like to eat ? Base on the ingrident ..etc ?

Basic knowledge for hobbyist tell us that overfeeding of shrimp/fish is a big no no. Overfeeding mean it's not healthy for the shrimp/fish + leftover food will more or less affect the water quality. Not to mention shrimp are more sensitve to the quality of the water. By right food that are not finished should be scooped out of the water to prevent leftover food deteroriating the water.

----------


## weiquan

hi maybe i could share my exprience. Im feeding Mosura CRS Specialty Food to my tank of majority single and double hinos of about 30 pieces for almost 10 months and they are doing fine. 

The food comes in long rectangle chucks and i feed 2 pieces of 2 cm rectangle bits which i break off from a long chuck everyday. Usually they finish the food or my zebra otos will attend to the remaining food. But still i see some leftovers before once in a while but i have to say that they do not affect the water quality that much and defeniately not cloud the water, maybe because of the low temperture achieved with a chiller and good filtration i have in the tank the food just stays as it is and not into powered form until its eaten up by my otos or CRS usually by the next day.

One thing to remember about using this Mosura CRS Specialty Food is that you cannot expose the food to air to frequently. The food will turn soft which makes it not fresh. What i do is i transfer a few big chunks into those black flim containers which is used to contain those old day kodak flims rolls and only open the main Mosura CRS Specialty Food container maybe once in a month to tranfer top up the old flim container (feeding container which i open everyday). This helps to ensure freshness!! 

Overall i have faith in this product and maybe because it have not caused me any trouble yet so i'll stick to it. I started out with 6 pieces of double hinos which i now have around 30 pieces of different breeds  :Grin: .

I have heard that some other Shrimp food contains meaty content which might affect the colouration of CRS but its true that CRS loves meaty food. 

My 2 cents.

with regards,
weiquan

----------


## carlfsk

Just bought a pack of Ebita Bento today. Dropped in a stab. But the CRS is not interested in it. It's just beside it, but the CRS choose to dig the soil.

Maybe they have not acquired fine dining taste... :Grin:

----------


## shrimpfantasy

I have used Mosura CRS food before also, the first time i used it was when i bought shrimps from Silane's shrimp farm at pasir ris, i was given a free pack of Mosura CRS food. I find that Silane breed nice shrimps and if he is bringing in this food, it must be of some standard too.

----------


## nasty12

Thanks Chendol for his fair review on Mosura CRS Food. I supposed that youve used it for at least 10 months and that they bred at least 2 generations? Unlike Marle, who evaluated on food products base on what CRS like and dislikes to eat is a little over-exaggerating that some products may cloud water. 

The food might be soft but it does not cloud the water. With the right amount fed (usually 2 hours), every shrimp, big or small get to eat and produces no or little waste. Broken bits are enjoyed by shrimplets and while big chucks is continued to be snatched away by adults, usually shrimplets have no chance to get close to it but they still can eat the loosened bits. Perhaps, soft food is a product feature, and I like it. Making food stay as a hard chunk in water for many days is not a big issues with todays' food processing technology.

I was at a shop in Thomson, he fed with so MUCH Mosura Food to his breeding tank of high grade CRS both containing the breeding pairs and their babies, Im very surprised that the water does not turn cloudy but I think is has to be credited to its plant formula. The breeding tanks has only 1 small waterfall filter not even canister filter.

Overall, I am happy with Mosura CRS Food which Im feeding my CRS, and Im looking towards its breeder food to be made available in Singapore.

I also want to highlight that the so called Crystal Red Shrimps' Food Compilation is misleading, Marle said



as Shirakura White Colour Enhancer / Baby Food. Why has he specify affection for Shirakura products to include a non-food item as food list and even claim that the white color enhancer with pH increasing property as baby food which the manufacturer has not claim. Why the food he liked, Shirukura has no product description but personal opinion while all other products has description?

Perhaps Marle would like to clarify? thanks

----------


## EvolutionZ

> I have used Mosura CRS food before also, the first time i used it was when i bought shrimps from Silane's shrimp farm at pasir ris, i was given a free pack of Mosura CRS food. I find that Silane breed nice shrimps and if he is bringing in this food, it must be of some standard too.


 
i personally had used shirakura and mosura food for my past crs.. their respond towards mosura food was faster and better though..
anyway, if im not wrong Silane has not selling CRS at farm for 1 year,noticed that you just registered, you really bought from him ar?

----------


## marle

Hi guys,

i think there is a misunderstanding here. I have added my personal opinion only to those products i have used before and i am referring to those which has a "personal opinion: ... ".

As for the others, those arent my opinion, they are from this website. 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/inde...th=257_260_296

Its the same for the CRS white enhancer food.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/inde...oducts_id=1053

----------


## lorba

> Just bought a pack of Ebita Bento today. Dropped in a stab. But the CRS is not interested in it. It's just beside it, but the CRS choose to dig the soil.
> 
> Maybe they have not acquired fine dining taste...



They need adjustment to new food, sometime it will take a day or 2, or sometime, they just ignore the food complete. Each food has its days to be ignored by CRS, that's no alarming.

I suggest to starve the CRS for 2 days, then start feeding new food, chances that they will response to eat much better. 

In a healthy tank, CRS is more ready to take new food.

CRS response better to meaty food, if they have been fed with meaty food, they may find it hard to make a switch to plant based food.
Shrimps usually do not response to prepared food in a large tank with small number of shrimp count, likely they prefer to eat alage and microorganism film.
Shrimps in new tank unlikely to take prepared food, especially plant based because of the presence of algae in the tank and they need to adapt to enviroment before eating.

----------


## carlfsk

Hey boss, no problem at all. I will give them all the time they need to accustom to the new food.

Mine is quite a large tank for these few guys. A 2ft cube for 12 shrimps... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## panda

hello, newbie here !

can anyone tell me an online store in the US that sells any of these high quality foods??

thanks !!

----------


## lorba

For US, you can check out

http://www.shrimp-n-it.com
http://www.mypetshrimp.com

----------


## panda

> For US, you can check out
> 
> http://www.shrimp-n-it.com
> http://www.mypetshrimp.com



Thank you !!

----------


## gemo82

Hi, another newbie to shrimps here. Do other fish snatch on these shrimp food too? Where do I drop them in a densely planted tank where the shrimps hide among the plants most of the time? Are they able to "smell" the delicacy and come out of hiding for the food?

----------

